# Anyone have a spare doghouse?



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, the gig is up.

I was out of town the last 8 days and everything I ordered came in. Flew in tonight, she told me that I was taking here to Phoenix; Ikea to be more exact. It is kinda understood that she has free reign...


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

oh my... i was gonna say you could explain the first few pictures, but as the list continues.. it looks like you're opening a small B&M. Have fun at Ikea. Remember most things are convertible to humidors. That should help ease the pain. Most importantly... enjoy your new smokes.. Light one up in IKEA if you can get away with it. :].


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Geeze Joe, that's the biggest haul I've ever seen! I think your wife deserves some Ikea after that!

You're making Donnie's hauls look small!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Ha! Well, the truth is that most of these smokes will be shipped out to Afghanistan and Iraq for the my fellow troops. She knows that I do that regularly so she doesn't give me to much grief about it.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Really Joe, we buy the same stuff, its crazy how close are tastes are.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

zitro_joe said:


> Ha! Well, the truth is that most of these smokes will be shipped out to Afghanistan and Iraq for the my fellow troops. She knows that I do that regularly so she doesn't give me to much grief about it.


Please everyone give him a bump for this, that's what it's all about.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Please everyone give him a bump for this, that's what it's all about.


I appreciate the gesture! However, if you really want to let a service member know that you appreciate them - greet them at the airport when they are returning from a deployment. That gets me every time, back with my people!

I have only departed from the east coast so if you are near BWI or ATL call the USO and see if they can pass you the info. Not sure where we depart on the west coast.

Joelane:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Lol,,,holy crap! I am building on to my doghouse tomorrow when my shipment arrives. I'm already building a second story on mine if I even make it through tomorrow. I saw these photos and you got my prayers brother.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Very very very kool


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Very nice haul, Joe. you deserve it (not the doghouse).How long are you back for?


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

havanajohn said:


> Very nice haul, Joe. you deserve it (not the doghouse).How long are you back for?


As of right now, I head back anytime between Feb and may- Hurry up and wait.:juggle:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

zitro_joe said:


> As of right now, I head back anytime between Feb and may- Hurry up and wait.:juggle:


 SOP for the government...


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey Joe, have you smoked those Famous Habano Nicaraguan? I'm curious to know how they compare to the Famous Nic 3K. Thanks.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

What a haul! The quality of the pics are terrific. Enjoy!


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

Joe you are definitely the man!!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Holy buhjeezus!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

One heckova' haul there Zitro!!!:bowdown:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

The Vegas and Trinidad are very good smokes--the rest speak for themselves. Early Christmas present to yourself I see---LOL


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

They arrived! Gonna have these babies rest in the humi for about a month, then it's on!


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

WOW is all I can say. Great haul, but that is awesome that these are going to the troops.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Pics of the IKEA doghouse? I'm in the market.

:lol:


----------



## JDubb760 (May 17, 2009)

Dammmmmm :jaw: Nice haul and the pics are soo good its like HD lol.


----------



## redcannon (Jun 29, 2009)

Joe, my god what a lot of cigars! I'm sure our nation's finest will enjoy them.
Those Tatuaje's look supreme!

And how are those Famous Smoke brand cigars? Do they stack up to premium?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

i have an extra room here Joe.. you can hang with me! You're going to love those Padilla Dominus!


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

JCK said:


> Light one up in IKEA if you can get away with it. :].


if you do, post pics!!! there could be a nice reward!!!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Holy Moly ahaha that's nuts Joe!


----------



## demo (Nov 14, 2009)

oh..my...god:jaw:

sososo many good sticks in those few pages, so many I have to try haha, enjoy man!


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

Do I have a doghouse? Yeah, it's called my house!!!:biglaugh:In all honesty, I have a understanding woman, and you must too! Glad to see some of our guy's in the military can look forward to a some great smokes!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

GunHand said:


> Do I have a doghouse? Yeah, it's called my house!!!:biglaugh:In all honesty, I have a understanding woman, and you must too! Glad to see some of our guy's in the military can look forward to a some great smokes!


 I have a great wife. My middle man in afghanistan is headed home, waiting to hear from his replacement so can send out these cigars.


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

Awesome haul.. And mass respect to you and all the troops.. youre the man..


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

Jesus Joe very nice good luck with the dog house hunt


----------

